# Frozen clutch



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a Bolens 1054 with a TRA-10 wisconsin engine. It runs great, the problem is the clutch is FROZEN. If I need to move it I have to put it in gear before I start it. Then if I have to change gears I have to shut it down then change gears. Any sort of luberaction I could put on it or do I have to take it all apart? Is taking it some where the best option(where i live there is a tractor repair shop in town) I want to try to get it fixed before winter or it will be a winter project! Thanks


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just to update you guys. i am in the process of taking the hole drive shaft off. once i have the shaft and clutch unit off i should be able to unfreeze the clutch plates after that. its easier than trying to do it all under the tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Is the clutch disk rusted to the pressure plate or fly wheel?


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tf admin. it is rusted to both. i'll try to get a pic poasted as soon as i can.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sometimes using the tractor for extended periods of time will loosen the clutch disk. Another option might be to depress the clutch pedal fully down and secure it in that position. If you can gain access to the clutch housing, us a plastic scrapper of other similar tool and a hammer to see if you can pry the disk away. Worst case is split the tractor and repair it.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

also, check the clearance. A new clutch kit can cost up to around 600 dollars or less or even more. Research the clearance, and i believe that if you dont set it, the clutch will get super hot and start scoring itself to the point of destruction. I bet you know what your doing though, im just setting a reminder for ya.


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

I also forgot to say this: i got this tractor from a friend that passed away. his famity put this tractor on the curb and i got it running again. the clutch was frozen ever since i got the tractor. it sat outside for years with out ever running. sorry i forget to say this i got the shaft off today and the clutch too. it tried anything i could think of, i even asked a guy who worked on deasil engines. i took it to a tractor repair shop in town. i hope they can get it unfrozen


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

i got the clutch back tonight, those tractor guys work quick, less than a hour. thanks to all who posted. nwow ill just put it all back 2morrow


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

sounds good, remember to check the gap. Hope it works


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

installed the clutch yesterday and the tractor works great now. it helps having a working clutch . ill post pics later


----------



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

Glad to hear you got the problem solved. These things are really built solid although I did see one with the the rear having a hole in it the size of a grapefruit. Looks like someone was towing and it actually tore part of the housing out. I got a plow for mine and hooked it up. Nice heavy unit but if there is a way to move the blade left to right I didnt get that piece. There's 2 holes in the spring load that allows the blade to pivot thats obviously made for something but I dont know what..


----------

